# Moxie and her mob of little ones



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Moxie's younger litter is about three weeks old now. There are two older girls in with this buch, which is good as these little ones are quite a handful.


This one is a nice little surprise with such bright red eyes.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very,very pretty indeed.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

:O They are too cute! I wish we lived closer!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww, such lovely mice!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I love the one on the very top of the pyramid in the last photo. Such a great face!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

New photos of Moxie and her older girls plus the younger litter, which is about four weeks old now.




Moxie is right in the middle of this pic


One of the young does, approx. 2 mo. old


Another of young does


----------

